# Wo bekomme ich: "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"?



## Leroy42 (21. Jun 2007)

Ich installiere gerade alles Notwendige auf
einen neuen Laptop; habe jedoch derzeit
keine Möglichkeit, einen anderen Rechner
als Referenz zu benutzen.

Jetzt sehe ich gerade, daß ich für eine
mySQL-Verbindung zum Server die
Klasse "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" benötige.

Leider ist meine Installation auf dem 
Firmenrechner schon über ein Jahr her und ich
weiss nicht mehr, woher ich das zugehörige JAR-File,
daß diese Klasse enthält, downloaden kann.

Googlen hat mich bisher nur auf Links geführt,
die nicht mehr existieren.

Hat da jemand einen Link, oder kennt zumindest
den Namen der notwendigen Jar-Datei?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Faruun (21. Jun 2007)

http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/Connector-J/mysql-connector-java-5.0.6.zip/from/pick#mirrors

Klasse ist enthalten 

Gruß,
Faruun


----------

